# علم الأحياء الدقيقة Microbiology



## ربيع عاطر (2 يونيو 2010)

( مورفولوجيا الأحياء الدقيقة ) 
 Morphology of Microorganism
​

علم الأحياء الدقيقة Microbiology  هو أحد فروع علم الحياة الذي يهتم بدراسة الكائنات الحية الدقيقة Microorganisms  ، وقد ولد هذا العلم متأخرا بالنسبة لبقية العلوم ، ويعزى هذا التأخر إلى عجز العين المجردة للإنسان عن تمييز الأجسام التي يقل قطرها عن 0.1 مم ، وبالتالي فإن عين الإنسان لا تستطيع رؤية الأحياء الدقيقة ، وكان لا بد من إيجاد وسيلة للمشاهدة أكثر قدرة من بصر الإنسان ، ويعود الفضل للتاجر الهولندي أنطوني فان ليفنهوك A.V.Leeuwen hoek 1632 – 1723 في اكتشاف المجهر ، ويعتبر أول إنسان استطاع مشاهدة الأحياء الدقيقة ، ومكنته الفضولية العلمية من خلال مشاهدة الكريات الحمر والحيوانات المنوية أن يصبح مؤسسا لعلم النسج الحيوانية ، كما وصف وبكثير من الدقة مجموعات عديدة من الأحياء الدقيقة التي نعرفها كالأوليات والأشنيات والخمائر والبكتريا .








ويعتبر العالم الفرنسي لويس باستور Louis Pasteur 1822 – 1895 المؤسس الحقيقي لعلم الأحياء الدقيقة ، فقد بين أن بعض الأمراض يمكن أن تسببها الميكروبات ، وأن الأمراض تنتقل من إنسان لآخر عن طريق العدوى ، واكتشف طريقة اللقاحات للوقاية من بعض الأمراض، حيث قام باستخلاص النخاع الشوكي لأحد الحيوانات المصابة بداء الكلب وعرضه لحرارة معينة ثم حقنه في حيوان آخر مصاب بذلك الداء مما أدى إلى توليد المناعة في جسمه وشفائه ، وقام بدراسة أمراض النبيذ والبيرة والخل ، وبين أن التغيرات التي تتعرض لها ناتجة عن وصول أحياء دقيقة إليها ، وأثبت دور الأحياء الدقيقة في إنتاج حمض الليمون وحمض الطرطريك والكحول ، كما اكتشف البكتريا اللاهوائية وقدم مصطلحين أساسيين في وصف الأحياء الدقيقة كهوائية Aerobic ولاهوائية Anaerobic ، وكان أول من استخدم الأوتوغلاف في التعقيم Sterilization وابتكر عملية البسترة Pasteurization  التي سميت باسمه ، ومن بداية 1877 كرس باستور اهتمامه للأمراض التي تصيب الإنسـان والحيوان مثل مرض ( الكولـيرا ) Cholera والجمرة الخبيثة Anthrax والكلب .


----------



## ربيع عاطر (4 يونيو 2010)

​
وللعالم الألماني روبرت كوخ Robert Koch ( 1842 – 1910 ) فضل كبير في علم الأحياء الدقيقة ، حيث قام بدراسة طرق التلوين ، وطرق الزرع الجرثومي، واكتشاف الجراثيم المسببة لمرض السل ( 1882 ) وضمات الهيضة الآسيوية( 1883 ) ، وأجرى دراسته للكشف عن مرض الجمرة الخبيثة عام 1876 على الحيوانات المخبرية ( الفئران ) وبين بشكل مطلق أنه يمكن إحداث العدوى عن طريق تلقيح الحيوان السليم بدم الحيوان المصاب ، وقد لاحظ من خلال تتبع تطور المسبب المرضي في دم الحيوان الملقح ظهور جسيمات مكورة داخل العصيات المسببة للمرض أطلق عليها فيما بعد اسم الأبواغ Spores ، وقد وضع كوخ الأسس التالية لتشخيص الأمراض التي تسببها الأحياء الدقيقة والتي سميت بفرضيات كوخ :​

ـ وجود الميكروب لأي أنسجة وأعضاء المريض .​

ـ عزل وتنقية الميكروب بصورة مزرعة نقية من الأنسجة المصابة .​

ـ تلقيح وحقن حيوان سليم بالميكروب المعزول والحصول على أعراض مشابهة لأعراض المرض الأصلي .​

ـ بعد حصول الأعراض المرضية يجب إعادة عزل الميكروب من الحيوان بصورة نقية .





​
كانت أبحاث روبرت كوخ التي أجريت على مرض الجمرة الخبيثة Anthrax المفتاح الذهبي لعلم البكتريولوجيا المرضية ، وغدت المعاهد التي أنشئت في باريس ( معهد باستور ) ومعهد كوخ في برلين مراكز عالمية لدراسة علم البكتريولوجيا وظهرت مدرستان الأولى : الألمانية بقيادة العالم كوخ ـ التي ركزت جهودها على طرق العمل مثل عزل الأحياء الدقيقة ، وإكثارها ودراسة الخواص النوعية للأمراض المعدية عند الإنسان ، بينما توجهت المدرسة الثانية ( الفرنسية ) بقيادة لويس باستور نحو مشاكل أكثر حساسية وتعقيدا مثل التحليل التجريبي للإصابة والأضرار الناتجة عنها بالإضافة إلى موضوع المناعة .​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bioslimane (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

ماذا عن مساهمة العلماء المسلمين في هذا العلم الدقيق ؟


----------



## ربيع عاطر (23 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك​ 
سؤال جدير بالاهتمام وسوف أجيب عليه تباعا إن شاء الله​ 
:20:​ 

استطاع ابن سينا رحمه الله أن يقدم للإنسانية أعظم الخدمات بما توصل إليه من اكتشافات، وبما يسره الله له من فتوحات طبيبة جليلة؛ فهو أول من كشف عن طفيل "الإنكلستوما" وسماها الدودة المستديرة، وهو بذلك قد سبق الإيطالي "دوبيني" بنحو 900 سنة​ 
كما كشف لأول مرة عن طرق العدوى لبعض الأمراض المعدية كالجدري والحصبة، وذكر أنها تنتقل عن طريق بعض الكائنات الحية الدقيقة في الماء والجو، وقال: إن الماء يحتوي على حيوانات صغيرة جدا لا تُرى بالعين المجردة، وهي التي تسبب بعض الأمراض، وهو ما أكده "فان ليفنهوك" في القرن الثامن عشر والعلماء المتأخرون من بعده، بعد اختراع المجهر.​


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ربيع عاطر (28 نوفمبر 2010)

أهلا وسهلاأعتذر عن قلة العطاء وآمل أن تكون الأيام القادمة أفضل


----------



## تولين (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## COCl2 (15 فبراير 2011)

[font=&quot]شكرا صديقي[/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]اذا بدي ازرع فيروس داء الكلب مبدئيا شيء بسيط [/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]بلاقي كلب مصاب بداء الكلب و أقتله وانتزع بكل وحشية نخاعه الشوكي[/font][font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]ثم لازم انتزاعه بطريقة كيميائية [/font]
[font=&quot]آخذ الفيروس الصافي واطعمه لعدة كلاب[/font]
[font=&quot]بعد فترة أقتل الكلاب الخ[/font]
[font=&quot]1 البحث عن الكلب المريض : ما بيخطر بباليالا روح عند راعي غنم واخذ كلب مريض ويفضل صغير حتى الواحد يتعامل معه اسهل[/font]
[font=&quot]2 قتل الكلب أعتقد آخذ حجر كبير و اضربه برأسه[/font]
[font=&quot]3 أشق ظهره و انتزع نخاعه الشوكي و دماغه [/font]
[font=&quot]4 انتزاع بطريقة كيميائية وهون لازم الواحد يقرأ كثير تجارب بالكيمياء الحيوية وهي أرى المشكلة الوحيدة[/font]
[font=&quot]5 مجموعة من الكلاب اربط اقدامهم وكل كلب بعمود لمدة شهر [/font]
[font=&quot]6 اقتلهم الخ [/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## ربيع عاطر (15 فبراير 2011)

:87:

ماذا تقصد بمشاركتك هذه؟


----------



## COCl2 (15 فبراير 2011)

"* ماذا تقصد بمشاركتك هذه؟ "
أقصد ان الكيمياء كلها عملي وما فيها شي نظري, شيء غريب ببلادنا تشوفوا كيمياء عملية معك حق 
"قام باستخلاص النخاع الشوكي لأحد الحيوانات المصابة بداء الكلب وعرضه لحرارة معينة ثم حقنه في حيوان آخر مصاب بذلك الداء" مثل مالك شايف عملي
لماذا؟ اعتبرها فكرة شريرة
يبدو من طريقة كلامك اني غير مرغوب فيني هون 
بمكان توقيعك كاتب عن التواضع لذا ليش ما تتواضع شوي معي , حاطط صور وجه عليه اشارات استفهام لتورجيني ان كلامي كلام شخص احمق يريد عمل نفسه فهمان
**يمكنك التعبير عن عدم فهمك بطريقة أفضل!*
*اغضبتني فعلا 
يبدو غير مرغوب فيني هون اصلا مالي عرفان ليش شاركت
*


----------



## ربيع عاطر (16 فبراير 2011)

طيب، أعتذر إن كنت قد أسأت إليك ولكنني لم أقصد ذلك أبدا بل إنني أعتقد الحماقة في نفسي عندما أزعج إنسانا 
ولكنني لم أفهم مشاركتك ولم أخلص منها بفائدة فرأيت أن أستفسر لعلك توضّح لي
ولعلي لم أحسن التعبير

أرجو المعذرة


----------

